

The Chinese Dollar Peg -- the New Chinese Opium - jboydyhacker
http://www.blindreason.org/2010/03/chinese-dollar-peg-new-chinese-opium.html

======
simc
Slapping a 25% tariff on Chinese imports would be a terrible move from a
diplomatic point of view. The CCP's main pillars of legitimacy are the economy
and protecting national honour. If the U.S. put a 25% tariff on Chinese
imports the CCP would likely hit back hard or else they would look weak to the
Chinese public. Mr Krugman should think of who lends the money to pay for U.S.
deficits.

